# VBS networking scrips



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Mar 30, 2009)

hey guys.

i am in need for some help with a script i need to make.

what i am after is a script that runs an inputbox and once the use has filled in the required data in the inputbox, it will then save the new data across a network to a work station to a .txt file or something.

i have tried other methods but VBS seems to be the least stressful application on the users PC


any help will be great


----------

